

Co-founder bailed on my laundry delivery startup. Looking to replace him.  - NEPatriot

Hi,<p>I have a laundry delivery platform web app built in python.
Plus an already existing relationship with Boston's #1 laundry/dry cleaning business. You can check it out: www.laundrigo.com<p>The vision is to be in every city in the country and be the grub hub of laundry/dry cleaning delivery. The general motto is: Hate Laundry? We have an app for that.<p>I need somebody who can make UI tweaks in order to launch this Fall for back to college. I have a backlog with 30 or so items. Not all of them need to get done prior to launching. The website is built on python.<p>I fully understand us needing to go on a few dates first and would be happy to pay a reasonable hourly rate. Bear in mind this is a scrappy bootstrap operation.<p>Feel free to email me with your questions:
LiranBaron at gmail.<p>If you want to learn more about why my cofounder bailed, then please email me. i don't want to "air our dirty laundry" in public ;). Basically he couldn't make time.
======
terrellm
Interesting idea and good luck in your search for a co-founder.

It looks like your web app redirects to the https version. In Safari 4 on Mac,
I receive "Safari can't verify the identify of the website www.laundrigo.com"
and I see an error "This certificate was signed by an unknown authority".
Chrome shows an even scarier message.

~~~
NEPatriot
That's item #1 on the backlog.

------
soitgoes
Re the SSL error, I think the problem maybe that you've forgotten to configure
your server to send the intermediate CA certs. Without these certs the browser
can't build a path to one of its pre-configured trust anchors.

To see what I mean, you can use openssl or this online tool:
<http://certlogik.com/sslchecker/>

If you examine your website with it, you'll notice that only one cert, the
server cert, is returned.

Now check, say, www.godaddy.com and you'll see a chain of CA certs returned in
addition to the server cert.

Your web server docs should provide the details on how to add these CA certs.
For example, I think Apache uses SSLCertificateChainFile.

------
jonknee
Your SSL certificate is shown as untrusted by Chrome... May want to take a
look because it makes for a pretty nasty error page and that's not what you
want visitors to see first.

------
bwana998
Sounds interesting and good luck! Do you really need a co-founder? IMO, if at
this stage you're paying someone a "reasonable hourly rate" they aren't really
a co-founder but rather employee #1.

I know it's popular right now to have co-founders, but I'd say just stick with
it and go for it. If you have clear tasks and the revenue (or funds) to
support bringing on employees the do so but otherwise put your head down and
stick with it!

~~~
NEPatriot
I'd like to pay an hourly rate in order to make sure it's a good match on both
ends. Ultimately for us to succeed having a technical co founder is going to
be critical. In order to pivot and make data driven changes speed is critical.

------
thatoneguy
There's a footer that says I agree to your Terms of Use by using the site, but
there's no link to your Terms of Use to speak of (at least on the main page).

------
alain94040
1\. Consider listing your startup on <http://fairsoftware.net>, that's the
site dedicated to finding co-founders (I'm the founder).

2\. Your project sounds interesting. My advice, if you want to find a co-
founder, is to have evidence that customers are lining up to use your service.
If that's the case, it's 10X more motivating for the developer.

~~~
NEPatriot
Thanks for the tip - I will checkout the site.

In terms of getting traction - I agree. We have the usual friends and family
ready to go. But the site needs to work properly first.

Edit: you don't seem to have python listed as a search option

------
boredguy8
2574.07 miles away from me...bummer. I can't even find a laundry place near
where I live in East LA...glad someone is doing it.

(Might want to put a range threshold on that search.)

------
qq66
Liran - it's Amal from LHS. Glad to see that you're livin the startup life.
We're doing that out in California. Good luck with finding a cofounder.

------
tommusic
Also worth pointing out: your site crashes iOS4 Safari while loading your
index page. Running on the latest.

